# Osso Buco Pork



## sotv (Jul 29, 2017)

I was aware of Osso Buco as a crockpot casserole veal dish, but have noticed Waitrose sell it as a straight forward free range pork cut, quite cheap @ £4.99 a KG . I have smoked pork shanks before, but they have been brined and are really a gammon shank.

Wonder if anybody has tried smoking this cut of meat before, it looks a small cut of meat overall? Would they need tying up with string to hold together for a cook and are you looking for a 195F temperature to be properly cooked? What is the best way to serve it (I was thinking pulled pork type shredding with a madeira or apple sauce in a bun).













LN_024184_BP_11.jpg



__ sotv
__ Jul 29, 2017


----------

